# Frage zu Netzteilen - ATX, 2.x, 2.03, 20/24 Pin, ...



## multimolti (26. August 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen PC hier und vermute (momentan), dass das Netzteil nicht ganz die Leistung liefert, die es sollte (Hintergrund erst mal egal).

Der Rechner hat ein Codegen 400W Netzteil, auf dem draufsteht *ATX 2.03 (P4)*, und es hat einen 20-Pin Hauptanschluss mit 4 zusätzlichen Pins, die man anstecken kann. Das Mainboard hat auch 24 Pins.
Also habe ich mir von einem Freund ein Netzteil ausgeliehen (Codegen 350W), auf dem steht auch* ATX 2.03 (P4*), das hat aber, aus für mich mysteriösen Gründen, nur 20 Pins und KEIN Stecker mit 4 zusätzlichen Pins. 
*Frage 1:* Daher kann ich das nicht verwenden, oder? Würde der PC auch mit nur 20 Pins hochfahren? (Will es nicht einfach ausprobieren).
*Frage 2:* Laut wikipedia gibt es  ATX 2.01 und 2.2, aber kein 2.03. Warum steht das auf meinen Netzteilen drauf?
Beide Netzteile sind am Rand beschriftet, wie viel Leistung jeder Anschluss bringt.
*Frage 3:* Welche Spannung gehört zu welchem Anschluss? (+3.3V, +12V, ..., IDE Stromversorgung, Mainboardstecker, ...)
Und bei dem Netzteil vom Freund steht dran:
+3.3V - 14A
+5V - 30A
185W max.
Bei dem in meinem PC steht:
+3.3V - 15A
+5V - 20A
120W max.
Wenn jetzt die 5V-Leitung die zum Mainboard ist, könnte das natürlich dafür sorgen, dass der PC abstürzt (momentan gehe ich von Netzteilüberlastung aus), sobald ich die PCIe-Graka einbaue, weil die einfach zu viel Strom frisst.
Bei beiden Netzteilen steht noch 9.6W unter den -5V und -12V Anschlüssen, also würden 185+9.6 = 194.6W bei dem des Freundes und 129.6W bei meinem rauskommen (entspricht nicht 350W und 400W). Wenn ich selber mal die Leistung ausrechne, komme ich bei dem des Freundes auf 364.7W und bei meinem auf 435.6W, also mehr als angegeben.
*Frage 4:* Was soll das? Welche Angaben stimmen? Welche Angaben sind wichtig?

EDIT:
Habe grade noch mal das hier gefunden: "... when modern systems are almost totally reliant on the current available from the 12 volt line(s)". Wenn also die 12V-Leitung so wichtig ist, gebe ich die auch noch mal an:
Mein Netzteil: +12V (1): 8A, +12V (2): 12A
Freund-Netzteil: +12V: 12A.
*Frage 5:* Warum sind bei mir 2 Werte angegeben, habe doch trotzdem nur 1 Kabel zum Mainboard. Oder sind das die zusätzlichen 4 Pins?

EDIT 2:
Okay, der 12V-Stecker ist der 4-Pin mit schwarz-gelbem Kabel, am Mainboard steht bei der Buchse "ATX_12V1", kann ich daraus schließen, dass dann +12V (1) mit nur 8A verwendet wird?


Bitte helft mir!


----------



## PC Heini (26. August 2009)

Hihi, das Puff mit Netzteilen. 

Also, ich probiers mal zu erklären:
Die Alten AT Mainboards und Netzteile waren im Stromanschluss genormt. Da gabs nur den MB und die Geräteanschlüsse.
Die neues MBs weichen davon ab. Da kommts aufs MB drauf an, welches Netzteil Du brauchst. Der 20 Polige Anschluss ist bei einigen MBs zugleich auch die Stromversorgung für den Prozessor. Jetzt gibts halt auch MBs, bei denen wird der Prozessor mit nem Extrastom versorgt. Das ist dann der 4 Polige Stecker.
Somit kannst Du glaube ich kaum ein 24 Poliges MB mit nem 20 Poligen Netzteilanschluss starten, da ja die Stromversorgung für den Prozessor fehlt.
Nun gibts auch noch Netzteile, die haben ne zusätzliche Stromversorgung für die Graka, die dann wiederum nen eigenen Stromanschluss hat.
Wie Du nun siehst, musste das Netzteil nach MB und Graka kaufen.
Dies wäre mal zu Frage 1 Gewesen

Nun zu Frage 2: Hmmmm, gute Frage. Könnte mit den Anschlüssen zu tun haben. Das weiss ich leider nicht.

Zu Frage 3: Die Spannungen verteilen sich auf die Steckeranschlüsse.3,3V und 12 Volt würde ich sagen, dass die aufs MB gehen. Nebst den 5V, die auch noch benötigt werden. Aber das weiss dann der MB Hersteller besser als ich. Bei der ganzen Stromberechnung kommt dann auch das Ohmsche Gesetz zum Zuge.

Zur Frage 4: Da kommts auf die Energieeffitienz an. Nich alle Netzteile geben den angegebenen Wert ab. Da gibts Abweichungen zwischen 60 und 85 % dess angegenbenen Wertes.

Zu Frage 5: Ja, das ist so.

Ev haben andere User noch andere Aussagen als ich. Die sind nur Kenntnisse, die ich besitze.
Hoffe, fürs erste helfen zu können.


----------



## Stonefish (27. August 2009)

Hier auch noch mal mein Senf zum Thema:

*zu Frage 1:* 
PC Heini hat das schon richtig erklärt. Früher reichte ein 20-poliger Stromanschluss am Mainboard aus um alle Komponenten zu versorgen. Heutzutage ist eigentlich ein 24-poliger Hauptanschluss (ein 2x10 Pin Stecker, der mit einem 2x2 Pin zusammengesteckt wird) *und* noch ein zusätzlicher 2x2 Pin Stecker, der extra angeschlossen wird Standard.(Liegt meist irgendwo im näheren Umfeld des CPU Sockels.)
Es gibt auch schon Boards, die neben dem 24-poligen Anschluss geich noch zwei weitere 2x2 Pin Stecker haben wollen. (Aber das kennst Du ja schon )

Also zur Frage: Du kannst gerne versuchen, da einen 20-poligen Stecker anzuschließen, aber passieren wird nix.

*zu Frage 3:*
Die wichtigsten Leitungen eines Netzteils sind - wie schon richtig erkannt wurde - die +3,3V, +5V und die +12V Leitung. Bei älteren PCs (Zeitalter des AthlonXP) war es wichtig wenigstens 25-30A auf der +3,3V Leitung und um die 30A auf der +5V Leitung zu haben , heute hat sich das verschoben, da mit CPU und Graka die stromhungrigsten Komponenten auf der +12V Leitung liegen. Wie Du in diesem eingefügten Zitat also richtig gelesen hast, ist die +12V Leitung nicht nur auch wichtig, sondern sogar die wichtigste.
Dein Netzteil gehört also vom Grundaufbau schon eher in die modernere Richtung, da es sogar bereits über zwei getrennte 12V-Leitungen verfügt, was sehr von Vorteil ist. (Richtig schicke Netzteile haben schon 3 12V Leitungen.) Dennoch sind die Ampere-Werte auf den beiden 12V-Leitungen ziemlich dürftig - zum Vergleich: Ein aktueller PC ist mit zwei 12V-Leitungen a 20 Ampere gut beraten, sehr viel weniger wäre nicht so schön. Nun hängt es natürlich auch davon ab, was für Komponenten Du dran hängst. Für ältere Komponenten ist die Leistung der +3,3V Leitung viel zu klein, daher ist Dein Netzteil eigentlich ideal für einen etwas moderneren *stromsparenden* PC, z.B. einen mit Onboard-Grafikchip.

Wenn Du zweifelsfrei wissen willst, ob der PC unterversorgt ist, dann schau Dir im BIOS (oder mit Hilfe eines Tools wie MBM, Everest & Co. unter Windoof) die Spannungswerte an. Auf der +3,3V Leitung sollten auch 3,3V anliegen, auf der +5V eben 5V und auf der 12V Leitung sollten es (überraschenderweise) 12V sein. Weicht Dein Wert stark (=mehr als ca. 5%) davon ab bzw. schwankt sehr stark, dann ist die Stromversorgung zu schwach.

Zusammen mit der Energieeffizienz eines Netzteils (PC Heini hatte das ja schon erwähnt) sind die Ampere-Werte auf diesen drei Leitungen der wichtigste Leistungsfaktor eines Netzteils, der beim Kauf als Erstes berücksichtigt werden sollte. Was nützen 1000W, wenn eine der Leitungen unterversorgt ist oder das ganze Netzteil eine Effiziens von unter 40% hat? Hier liegt meistens die Falle bei attraktiven ebay-Angeboten und NoName-Produkten. Wenn keine Werte diesbezüglich angegeben werden und sich auch nicht für das Modell recherchieren lassen, dann immer Finger weg! 

Um Deine Vermutung mit dem zu schwachen Netzteils zu überprüfen, kannst Du ja einfach mal die zu versorgenden Hardwarekomponenten nennen bzw. wie schon gesagt selbst die Werte auslesen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. August 2009)

Natürlich kann man ein Mainboard mit ATX 2.2 oder ATX ETS nur mit dem 20Pin Anschluss betreiben. Das funktioniert allerdings nur bei wenn man Komponenten hat, die nicht soviel Strom brauchen. So ist etwa der 2*2 beim 2*10 Anschluss für Busse wie P/S-ATA, PCI(-E) und USB gedacht die mit zunehmender Zahl der Anschlüsse mehr Strom brauchen. Der 2*2 beim CPU-Socket ist für die Versorgung der CPU gedacht und wurde mit dem Pentium 4 von Intel eingeführt. Bei ATX ETS kommt zu diesem dann noch ein 2*2 dazu für CPUs, die mehr also 150Watt Leistungsaufnahme haben.


----------



## multimolti (27. August 2009)

Okay Danke für die Antworten... jetzt passieren hier grade sowieso komische Sachen...

Hier gab es schon mal eine riesen Diskussion wegen dem PC, der stürzt einfach immer ab, wenn man mit der PCIe-Graka zockt. 
Jetzt vor 2 Tagen kam ich auf die Idee, dass das Netzteil kaputt sein könnte und damit seine 400W nicht liefern kann.
Dann habe ich das Netzteil von meinem neuen PC (den Stonefish ja kennt) da angeschlossen (das war vorgestern), und wie ein Wunder konnte man 2h ohne Absturz CoD4 spielen, sonst lief das allerhöchstens 5 Minuten.
Altes Netzteil wieder eingebaut, PC auf die Seite gelegt und Deckel offen gehabt, und 
gestern erst mal 8h lang am Stück mit ein paar Freunden hier AoE3 und CoD4 LAN gemacht, der PC lief wunderbar.
Heute morgen spielt mein Bruder wieder CoD4 (ohne die Lage des PCs verändert zu haben) und er stürzte nach 20 Minuten wieder ab. -.-

An Überhitzung liegt das Problem meiner Meinung nach nicht (siehe oben verlinkten Thread), habe aber trotzdem noch mal auf Graka und CPU neue Wärmeleitpaste gepackt.
Offen war die Seitenwand des PCs aber IMMER, weil ich ja dauernd dran rumbasteln musste, und trotzdem stürzte er dauernd ab. Jetzt liegt er nur auf der Seite und läuft _meistens_. Hatte sowas schon mal bei einem anderen PC, wo sich der CPU-Lüfter auf der einen Seite gelöst hatte und nur wenn der PC auf der Seite lag noch an die CPU gedrückt wurde, aber das ist es hier sicherlich nicht, habe den Lüfter ja noch mal ab- und wieder angebaut.
Ansonsten habe ich jetzt nur noch die Idee, dass das Netzteil eben doch Probleme hat, evtl. einen Wackelkontakt, der durch die Seitenlage behoben wird, was aber immer noch nich erklärt, warum er heute morgen abgestürzt ist.

@Stonefish:
Falls dieser Artikel stimmt, muss ich deine Aussage widerlegen. Der meint, dass die Sache mit der Effizienz genau andersrum wäre, also dass ein 600W-Netzteil 600W an den PC liefert, aber evtl. 700W oder 800W aus der Steckdose zieht.
Im Forum haben die anderen Leute das auch bestätigt.

@Raubkopierer:
Du meinst, es wäre einen Versuch wert mit dem 20-Pin Netzteil? Stonefish meinte ja das Gegenteil


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. August 2009)

Ich sagte allerdings, dass es funktiionieren kann. Wobei ich natürlich Stonefish nicht widerspreche sondern lediglich seine Aussage präzisiere: Es kann funktionieren aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das ganze zuviel Strom braucht ist recht hoch. Ich hab etwa bei meinem alten PC ein neues Board eingebaut gehabt (Umstieg von AGP auf PCI-E) das eben den ATX 2.2 Standard erfüllte. Nun war der PC vom Hersteller mit einem ATX 2.0 Netzteil ausgestattet. Sprich nur einen 20 Pin + 4Pin für den Pentium 4. Das ganze funktionierte die ganzen letzten Jahre wunderbar. Du siehst also:Es kommt vorallem auf die verbauten Komponenten an.


----------



## multimolti (27. August 2009)

Vielleicht  versuche ich es heute Abend noch mal...
Ich habe übrigens noch mal geprüft, wie warm die Komponenten werden, und der Passivkühler  vom Mainboard ist furchtbar warm. Daher habe ich da jetzt einfach mal einen Lüfter von einem alten P3 draufge-kabelbindert, bisher ist er nicht wieder abgestürzt. Wenn das das Problem lösen sollte, wäre es ja auch gut.


----------



## multimolti (27. August 2009)

Und ich habe mir jetzt noch mal die Spannungen angeschaut, die 12V-Leitung sieht gut aus, die 3.3V geht und die 5V scheint nicht so toll zu funktionieren. Könnte das das Problem verursachen?


----------



## PC Heini (27. August 2009)

Jap, die 5V Leitung ist faul. Das kann einige Auswirkungen haben.
Das Minimum wäre 4.9V.


----------



## Stonefish (28. August 2009)

Ja, die 5V-Leitung verursacht mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das Problem, wobei ich auf die 5V-Leitung als Letztes getippt hätte - immerhin ist sie mit 20 Ampere bestückt ... davon können Deine 3,3 und 12V Leitung ja nur träumen. Möglichweise ist das Netzteil also vielleicht gar nicht unterdimensioniert sondern schlichtweg im Eimer.

Du solltest es auf jeden Fall nicht weiter benutzen, da zu wenig Spannung den Komponenten auch nicht gerade gut tut. Bei zu hoher Spannung rauchen sie sofort ab, bei zu geringer erst nach einiger Zeit, aber das Ergebnis wird immer das gleiche sein. 

Und danke für den Artikel bezüglich Eingangs- und Ausgangsleistung bzw. Wirkungsgrad von Netzteilen. Habe ich gleich mal selbst wieder was dazu gelernt. 
Aber auch wenn Netzteile offensichtlich ihre angegebene Nennleistung scheinbar auch bei schlechten Wirkungsgraden trotzdem zur Verfügung stellen, indem sie noch mehr Strom aus der Dose ziehen, als ihre Leistungsdaten vermuten lassen würden, kann man ja an der These, dass höhere Wirkungsgrade zu bevorzugen sind, getrost festhalten. Der Artikel machte ja auch klar, dass diese über die angegebene Nennleistung hinausgehende Saugen von zusätzlichem Strom für das Netzteil nicht gerade gesund ist. Und je schlechter der Wirkungsgrad, desto mehr entfernt es sich ja bei der Eingangsleistung von seiner Nennleistung und desto eher macht es vermutlich *puff*.


----------



## multimolti (29. August 2009)

Gut, dann sollte ich das wohl mal austauschen. Obwohl der Rechner jetzt mit dem improvisierten P3-Lüfter ja gut läuft =)

EDIT:
Selbst bei meinem neuen Rechner mit dem guten Netzteil ist die +5V VCCH Spannung nicht so toll, schwankt zwischen 2.26V und 3.60V... das ist längst nicht bei 5V! Die anderen Spannungen sind aber alle OK.


----------



## Stonefish (31. August 2009)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Selbst bei meinem neuen Rechner mit dem guten Netzteil ist die +5V VCCH Spannung nicht so toll, schwankt zwischen 2.26V und 3.60V... das ist längst nicht bei 5V! Die anderen Spannungen sind aber alle OK.



Hm, das klingt irgendwie gar nicht gut. Sind die Messwerte auch mit CPUID ausgelesen? Wenn ja, kannst Du trotzdem nochmal im BIOS gucken, ob das da ähnlich schlimm aussieht? Eigentlich sollte das ja identisch sein, es wundert mich nur, dass schon wieder ausgerechnet die +5V Leitung faul sein sollte. (Beim alten Netzteil hätte es ja von den Ampere her eigentlich auch passen müssen.)

Wenn die Angaben aber stimmen, dann ist das wirklich nicht gut. (und ärgerlich bei einem neuen Marken-Netzteil...)


----------



## multimolti (31. August 2009)

Ich kann ja im BIOS noch mal schauen, oder das CPUID Ding ist einfach fehlerhaft. Meine -12V Leitung beim neuen Rechner ist übrigens auch immer zwischen -7V und -9V...


----------



## PC Heini (31. August 2009)

Seit 5 Tagen suchen wir nun den tatsächlichen Fehler. Da hilft nur ein rigoroser Austausch dess Netzgerätes. Nur das gibt Klarheit.

Nun aber noch eine andere Theorie;

Was aber, wenn ein Gerät oder Mainboard nen Kriechstrom hat?
( Kriechstrom = Kurzschluss, der aber nicht zum endgültigen Kurzschluss führt )
Hervorgerufen durch eine fehlerhafte Lötstelle, schwacher Kontakt zu einer anderen Lötstelle, ne Fliege oder sonstiges Gekreuche zwischen 2 Lötstellen.

Begründung;

Gerade letztgenannte Fehler führen zu genanntem Spannungsabfall und eine erhöhung dess Strombedarfs.
Dies stört dann natürlich das ganze Strommanagement dess Netzteils.

Dies wäre eine weitere Theorie von mir.

Nun, wie dem auch sei, ein Netzteil kann man mit einer 12V Halogen lampe und einem Digitalen Multimeter duchchecken.
Da kommts dann halt auch auf die elektronischen Kenntnisse an.


----------



## multimolti (31. August 2009)

Hmm, wenn ihr mir verratet, wie ich das Netzteil anbekomme, kann ich es mal durchtesten... Irgendeine Leistung muss ja vom POWER_ON Knopf gesteuert sein, nur wüsste ich gerne, welche.

Was die schwache Lötstelle -> Kriechstrom unterstützen würde:
Erneute Tests haben ergeben, dass die Abstürze NICHT von der offenen Seitenwand und auch nicht von dem improvisierten Mainboardlüfter verhindert werden, sondern einzig und allein durch die Seitenlage des PCs. Normal stehen gibt's die Abstürze wie früher, wenn er liegt läuft alles wunderbar. Das sieht ja ganz danach aus, als würde irgendein Kabel etwas locker sein.


----------



## PC Heini (31. August 2009)

Hier ein Link, wie man ein ATX Netzteil ohne PC Testet; http://www.libe.net/themen/PC-Netzteil-testen.php
Hmm, ein lockeres Kabel wäre mir persönlich zu einfach. Da müsstest Du schon an jedem einzelnen Kabel im Betrieb dess PCs rumzupfen um zu sehen, was passiert. ( Am besten in beiden Lagen ).

Hier noch ein Link, wie man anhand der verbauten Komponenten ein Netzteil ermittelt; http://support.asus.com/PowerSupplyCalculator/PSCalculator.aspx?SLanguage=de-de
oder;
http://www.be-quiet.net/calculator.php?websiteLang=de

Denke mal, sowas habt Ihr schon gemacht.


----------



## multimolti (31. August 2009)

Beide Netzteil-Ermittler sagen mir, ich sollte so ein 300-350W-Netzteil kaufen:
http://www.be-quiet.net/be-quiet.net/index.php?StoryID=238

Ich werde das demnächst mal durchtesten.


----------



## Stonefish (2. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wie sehr man sich auf die angegebenen Kalkulatoren verlassen sollte.
Mir hat der be quiet Rechner ein 750W Netzteil für meinen 2 Jahre alten, SLI-losen Rechner ans Herz gelegt, dabei läuft das System auch mit einem 450W be quiet selbst unter Vollast völlig stabil, ohne irgendwelche Schwankungen.
Solche Watt-Rechner von Netzteil-Herstellern werden wohl auch in einem nicht gerinigen Maße zur Steigerung der Verkaufsraten dienen. Schöner wären da meiner Ansicht nach "unabhängige" Kalkulatoren.
Auf die Schnelle hätte ich mal den hier anzubieten:
http://www.meisterkuehler.de/content/energierechner-fuer-computer-79.html
Ist zwar bei den CPUs etwas inaktuell, aber man kann die TMP-Werte ja auch manuell eintragen.

Noch was zur Hinlegen-Aufstellen-Theorie: Wird in dem besagten Rechner irgendetwas schon mit Heatpipes gekühlt? (CPU-Kühler, Chipsatz-Kühler etc.)
Manche Heatpipes funktionieren nämlich nicht, wenn sie falsch ausgerichtet sind. Allerdings habe ich davon nur mal im Zusammenhang mit der "hängenden" Montage von CPU-Kühlern gehört. (z.B. in HTPC Gehäusen)


----------



## ronaldh (2. September 2009)

Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Auf die Schnelle hätte ich mal den hier anzubieten:
> http://www.meisterkuehler.de/content/energierechner-fuer-computer-79.html
> Ist zwar bei den CPUs etwas inaktuell, aber man kann die TMP-Werte ja auch manuell eintragen.



Der Rechner ist gut!


----------

